
Tesla Model 3 Production Lower, Price Higher (A Lot): Morgan Stanley Analyst - jbredeche
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2017/03/28/tesla-model-3-production-lower-price-higher-a-lot-morgan-stanley-analyst/
======
greglindahl
This is a great example of terrible writing. The analyst is predicting that
the average selling price for Model 3, including options, is going to be much
higher than the base price.

That's great news for Tesla, but the writer makes it look like it's a
disagreement (it isn't) and doesn't explain the context (great news for
Tesla.)

